# Is Big Brother Watching Or What?



## BandCollector (Mar 25, 2018)

I have noticed that many of the newer members (and a few veteran members) here on the site choose to not list anything about themselves on their profile page.  Is this because they don't want to reveal any personal details or that they simply haven't taken the time to fill out the profile page?  If it is the latter that is true, I'd like to encourage folks to share a few details about themselves.  Sometimes it's nice to know a little about a person when you are engaging in a conversation or a dialog in a post.

Perhaps it's just the teacher in me,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2018)

I agree, at the very least let us know where you are located. It will help in answering any questions.
I'm not talking about your address, just what part of the country do you live in.
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm constantly looking over my shoulder! :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> I'm constantly looking over my shoulder! :)



I think I saw your photo in the post office!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2018)

Yup, I pretty much gave up begging for minimal details.
For many years we "Veterans" have been trying to get everybody to include where they're from in their profile, so we will know things like altitude, weather, humidity, and possible access to various things, before we waste time & energy trying to help someone.

*Example: * If someone lives at 6,000' elevation, why should we spend a lot of time explaining things about an AMNPS, when the right one for High Altitude smoking would be the AMNTS.

I can understand people not wanting to give their address, or maybe even not wanting to give the actual town they live in, but something like SouthEast PA or East Texas would be a Big Help.

And I could see a lot of Ladies not wanting to give their age, but c'mon guys, what does it hurt?!?!

Bear


----------



## Jmt (Mar 25, 2018)

At the very least, this thread made me double check my own profile to be sure that the basics were there!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ed Crain (Mar 25, 2018)

I figured what does it hurt big brother already knows where I’m at.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 25, 2018)

Ed Crain said:


> I figured what does it hurt big brother already knows where I’m at.



Exactly!   And I seriously doubt that he really gives a darn anyway!

John


----------



## Hank R (Mar 25, 2018)

I all ways on the 5 forums I am on list where I live.  I keep thinking and hoping that some one close to me will be able to help me out and show me a thing or to. Before I do some thing wrong and buy the wrong smoker for what I want to do  so I read lots and trying to remember some of it..


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 25, 2018)

As headlines from the last week show, anything you post online can, and will, be used by someone. I quit Facebook years ago when I realized what was going on there.

I have a technical background and spent my career in the computer business. From that experience I can tell you for a fact that it is incredibly easy to get hold of anything and everything a person has posted, including profile information. And, even if the site does its best to protect that information, you have to assume that it will still get out. Don't think so? Just look at the hacks at Experian, Equifax, eBay, Target, and the granddaddy of them all, Yahoo (3 billion users compromised).

Those were hacks done by getting behind the firewall, but information in forums like these doesn't require such nefarious methods: if _I _can see the information, and if _you_ can see the information, then _anyone_ can see it, harvest it, and use it.

I know the people who run this site would like to encourage people to post more information for the reasons already given in the posts above. I have no argument with any of those points, and all of them are correct.

However, there _is_ a risk involved, and that risk is quite real. Even things as simple as posting your birthday makes it much easier to track you.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 25, 2018)

Hank R said:


> I all ways on the 5 forums I am on list where I live.  I keep thinking and hoping that some one close to me will be able to help me out and show me a thing or to. Before I do some thing wrong and buy the wrong smoker for what I want to do  so I read lots and trying to remember some of it..



Hank,

You are in the right place.  There are a load of knowledgeable folks here who are always eager to help anyone out.

Welcome and don't be afraid to ask questions,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 25, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> I quit Facebook years ago when I realized what was going on there.
> 
> However, there _is_ a risk involved, and that risk is quite real. Even things as simple as posting your birthday makes it much easier to track you.



John,

I also quit Facebook because I felt it was just stupid!  I think I only lasted about 15 minutes before I quit.

However, I don't think we need to be so paranoid regarding where we live and our interests.  No one here is asking for our Social Security numbers.  Besides, if anyone is that paranoid, do what I did.  Buy a subscription in LifeLock. . . . A lot cheaper than having a heart attack from worrying all the time.


John


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> John,
> 
> I don't think we need to be so paranoid regarding where we live and our interests.  No one here is asking for our Social Security numbers.  Besides, if anyone is that paranoid do what I did.  Buy a subscription in LifeLock. . . . A lot cheaper than having a heart attack worrying all the time.
> 
> John




Exactly!! You got it, John!
So they know how Old I am & they know I live near Macungie, PA.
So what are they going to do about it???
Come here & steal all my Prime Ribs from my Freezer?
I got no Financial Info on here, nor has anyone asked for any.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2018)

John, How much money you got tied up in those prime ribs anyway ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2018)

daveomak said:


> John, How much money you got tied up in those prime ribs anyway ???




LOL---Right now I only have 3 in the freezer, about 5 or 6 pounds each, so probably less than $100.
Might make one for Easter. Not sure yet.
I'm watching for Choice---Under $6 though, and I'll get 2 or 3 more.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, you probably aren't talking to me. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/members/sonnye.203067/
I always put in some Well Howdy in my profiles.
I've been on the Internet since before Al Gore claimed he invented it. (Yeah, that long...)
If you are online, you are exposed. And if you have a cell phone, they know where you are.
I have much better things to think about than being paranoid about being online.
Maybe it's more being lazy about the details?
Everything is traceable and tractable. All it takes is a high enough security clearance and you can get anything on anybody.


----------



## 801driver (Mar 26, 2018)

Just because you know I am in NE Oklahoma East of Tulsa and I just finished smoking a couple slabs of ribs don't presume I am going to share all of them with you, ya know?

I have not been here for a while, good to see the great posts from everyone.


----------



## tropics (Mar 26, 2018)

As stated earlier to many new comers do not have there location,hard to give good info to them.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm not to awfully worried. Allot if people I've met that live in central part of the U.S to the West coast didn't realize VT was even part of the United States. Most thought we we're part of Canada.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not to awfully worried. Allot if people I've met that live in central part of the U.S to the West coast didn't realize VT was even part of the United States. Most thought we we're part of Canada.
> 
> Chris




Ho-Ho---I know where Vermont is!!:)
And a Beautiful place it is!!
It's also the place my Maple Syrup comes from!! :D

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not to awfully worried. Allot if people I've met that live in central part of the U.S to the West coast didn't realize VT was even part of the United States. Most thought we we're part of Canada.
> 
> Chris


Had some friends move to Vermont several years ago . They came back for a visit one summer . Still had their coats on .


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 26, 2018)

"Big Brother is watching you" should be updated to "Big Brother likes you."

Doesn't that sound more friendly?


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not to awfully worried. Allot if people I've met that live in central part of the U.S to the West coast didn't realize VT was even part of the United States. Most thought we we're part of Canada.
> 
> Chris



I have a picture of me in my Leaf Peeper Hat I got when we visited friends in New Hampshire and Vermont. ;)

You can Thank our Public Schools for not teaching folks Geography and History properly. :mad:


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Ho-Ho---I know where Vermont is!!:)
> And a Beautiful place it is!!
> It's also the place my Maple Syrup comes from!! :D
> 
> Bear


Not a big fan of tree piss myself, but there does seem to be alot of people who do like it. It's our oil so to speak, and most of PA is just as beautiful. 



chopsaw said:


> Had some friends move to Vermont several years ago . They came back for a visit one summer . Still had their coats on .


That's kinda funny. I went to San Diego once in the late summer early fall and we were the only ones swimming in the ocean without a full wetsuit on. 



SonnyE said:


> I have a picture of me in my Leaf Peeper Hat I got when we visited friends in New Hampshire and Vermont. ;)
> 
> You can Thank our Public Schools for not teaching folks Geography and History properly. :mad:



Peepers ughhhhhh. Enough said. 
.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Peepers ughhhhhh. Enough said.


We came, one week too early, turn was just beginning. So we missed it.
Came, spent a few daze, left. Taking only Great memories, leaving only a bit of money.

But I have always known Vermont was one of the United States.
One of the 50. Not the 57. :confused:;)


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

I quit Facebook last week. It was nothing but advertising and political advertising. I keep most stuff private because I have kids. Lot of creeps now days. I have only met a few great people online that I allowed in our life's. I feel you just need to be cautious..


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 26, 2018)

Medina Joe said:


> I quit Facebook last week. It was nothing but advertising and political advertising. I keep most stuff private because I have kids. Lot of creeps now days. I have only met a few great people online that I allowed in our life's. I feel you just need to be cautious..



Hate to break it to you, but Facebook never "goes away". Your info is still there, just inactive.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 26, 2018)

I believe that this post has gone sideways.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 26, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> I believe that this post has gone sideways.



Vee are vachink you too! :confused:
You troublemaker! :rolleyes:

LOL! :p


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 26, 2018)

LOL!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, as you can see by my high security User Name, I'm not overly concerned if people know who I am and where I live.
And no, Drayton Valley is NOT in Vermont.  LOL
Gary


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Hate to break it to you, but Facebook never "goes away". Your info is still there, just inactive.


You are right. They just don't get anymore info. That's the point.


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 27, 2018)

I know exactly where most of the kitchens and pits are from the pictures you post!  That is unless you turned off the GPS on your cell phone so that info is not recorded in your pictures....

:eek:

Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
You step out of line, the man come and take you away
- Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2018)

Here ya go---I'm not worried!
Kinda like Alfred E Newman "What Me Worry"??

Left to Right; Bear's House---Bear Jr's Tower Shop---Bear Jr's House.
Winter Shot---No leaves on the trees:


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Vee are vachink you too! :confused:
> You troublemaker! :rolleyes:
> 
> LOL! :p



Hey Sonny,

I really like your Pistol Target Human Silhouette Avatar!

How apropos for the post "Is Big Brother Watching or What"?

John


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 27, 2018)

Medina Joe said:


> You are right. They just don't get anymore info. That's the point.



Unless and until you peek at somebodies pictures, or what they said...
Then BAM!
Facebook is something I feel is wrong. I feel it is too invasive, and way too connective.
If somebody gains access, there is a lot of information there somebody could, possibly, use to make me miserable.
But it's not a good idea to make me miserable. I might retaliate.
So although I discovered Facebook is what it is, I don't frequent it much.
And I've only unfriended two people in my time. But for good reason, I did not want their crap showing up on my page.
One a drunken druggie half sister of a niece, another a raving maniacal liberal cousin of the wife.

I've experienced some real shit online. It pays to be vigilant.

Oh, and here's another one: A Friend of the wife's is a personnel manager. One of her tools is to take a look on Facebook to see what sort of posts are on there. And what sort of Friends are connected to the prospective hire. Any bad shit there, and it's the round file for the applicant.

Yeah, if you are online, somebody can see you. Privacy went the way of the 5¢ Cigar.
I accept it. Or you could attempt to go off the grid.
But then they'll make a TV reality show about you.... o_O

https://pvoutput.org/intraday.jsp?id=19089&sid=16938
Austrailia!

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KCASAUGU4
My Weather Station.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 28, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Oh, and here's another one: A Friend of the wife's is a personnel manager. One of her tools is to take a look on Facebook to see what sort of posts are on there. And what sort of Friends are connected to the prospective hire. Any bad shit there, and it's the round file for the applicant.


Bingo! That is precisely the issue with the stuff you put online, and is the only point I was trying to make earlier, but you are making it better.

To quote the famous line from "War Games," _the only winning move is not to play._ Obviously all of us are "playing" by posting. But, if I were at a stage in my life where someone, like that personnel manager, could deep-six my application after reading stuff I'd posted, I sure as heck would limit what I exposed.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 28, 2018)

Being a former private investigator myself I can tell you we used Facebook and forums just like this to track people down on a daily basis.  Some people post so much about themselves we could track their daily movements in advance to the point we could serve them any time we wanted to. People's lives are based on routine and your timeline only makes it public. Finding runaways was a snap because the youth of today can not function without social media. Using Google's reverse image made it even easier because most people post the same photos over multiple accounts. I've even collected evidence of perjury from forums just like this, had court cases dropped and charges laid against those individuals because they bragged publicly on the internet. My personal favorite was when some 18 year old punk posted" totally lied my ass off in court and the judge bought it! What an F*in dumbass!" to his social media account while the court was in recess. Needless to say the judge was not to happy when court resumed and I had to testify with a screenshot of his account. With GPS tagging on phones now you can tell exactly when and where someone is. This could easily be used by someone with malicious intent. There are already documented cases where criminals used Facebook to know homeowners weren't home when they committed B&E's.

Someone posted about using Facebook to look up prospective hires. We would take this a step further and often find multiple social media accounts belonging to the same person, quite often  we discovered that the original Facebook account was faked solely to look good to the employer. There are even services out there that will create a fake account and populate your page with "professional friends" to make you look good.  This also happens with Linkedin as well.

Before I go on too much of a rant, I will check my profile and ensure the very basic info is there;)


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 28, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> Being a former private investigator myself I can tell you we used Facebook and forums just like this to track people down on a daily basis.  Some people post so much about themselves we could track their daily movements in advance to the point we could serve them any time we wanted to. People's lives are based on routine and your timeline only makes it public. Finding runaways was a snap because the youth of today can not function without social media. Using Google's reverse image made it even easier because most people post the same photos over multiple accounts. I've even collected evidence of perjury from forums just like this, had court cases dropped and charges laid against those individuals because they bragged publicly on the internet. My personal favorite was when some 18 year old punk posted" totally lied my ass off in court and the judge bought it! What an F*in dumbass!" to his social media account while the court was in recess. Needless to say the judge was not to happy when court resumed and I had to testify with a screenshot of his account. With GPS tagging on phones now you can tell exactly when and where someone is. This could easily be used by someone with malicious intent. There are already documented cases where criminals used Facebook to know homeowners weren't home when they committed B&E's.
> 
> Someone posted about using Facebook to look up prospective hires. We would take this a step further and often find multiple social media accounts belonging to the same person, quite often  we discovered that the original Facebook account was faked solely to look good to the employer. There are even services out there that will create a fake account and populate your page with "professional friends" to make you look good.  This also happens with Linkedin as well.
> 
> Before I go on too much of a rant, I will check my profile and ensure the very basic info is there;)



Leann's use as a personnel manager was simple. No shades of gray.
But most kids have minute by minute posts, like they are in a place with their friends, but oblivious to the fact anybody can see.
And most criminals get caught because they are stupid. But everybody in Jail is innocent. Just ask them.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 29, 2018)

Ghostguy, that is a really good post. Thanks!

It also helps separate the real from the unreal. Sometimes Hollywood movies make it look like both the good and bad guys can take our online activity and do things that are not really possible. Your post helps me understand what can really be done.

In my business, which is media restoration, I have a similar problem. I constantly must educate people about their inflated expectations gained from watching those same movies. The most frequent request I get is to somehow make a fuzzy license plate number, taken with a security camera, suddenly appear. Clients are always disappointed when I tell them it can't be done: they've seen it so many times in the movies that they think it is real.

I then send them a link to this very humorous, but accurate, compilation of Hollywood clips that repeatedly show the impossible, with the subject heading on my email: "this is fake." Click on this to watch a 1:41 minute compilation of clips from movies you've probably seen:

Let's Enhance

Someone needs to do a similar compilation of all the exaggerations we've seen about how much both the authorities and the bad guys can find out about us. Ghostguy tells us what can actually be done, and it is bad enough and clearly is something we should think about when providing information to random forums and sites.

However, paranoia induced by watching Hollywood movies needs to be tempered by reality.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 30, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> Before I go on too much of a rant, I will check my profile and ensure the very basic info is there;)



Yikes guys!  This is all that is being asked for.

Fuzzy license plates?  Criminals lying to judges?  Fictitious Hollywood movies?  Job hunters?  Serving Warrants?   

I don't think any of these things are required to be a member of Smoking Meat Forums. . . . . Just saying.

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Yikes guys!  This is all that is being asked for.
> 
> Fuzzy license plates?  Criminals lying to judges?  Fictitious Hollywood movies?  Job hunters?
> 
> ...




Exactly---All we really would like to know on the profile is Where people are from (Maybe within 100 miles).
Age would be nice too---And Gender.
I don't think any of these things will put anyone's life or Family's lives in jeopardy.

You don't have to show Pictures of your house, like I did.

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks Bear,

This is not Facebook, Twitter, Linkedin, Google+, You Tube, Pinterest, Instagram, Tumblr, Flickr, Reddit, etc.

Just a group of gracious, helpful, knowledgeable, and wonderful people who in my estimation are "the salt of the earth". . . . . . . . . .Meat Smokers!

John


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 3, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Yikes guys!  This is all that is being asked for.
> 
> Fuzzy license plates?  Criminals lying to judges?  Fictitious Hollywood movies?  Job hunters?  Serving Warrants?
> 
> ...


None of that is required to be a member of any site. The point I was trying to make is, if someone wants to find you they can because of sites like this. Is it likely, no but possible if that person has reason enough to do so. Everything I did had lawful purpose. The next guy looking might not be ethical.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Thanks Bear,
> 
> This is not Facebook, Twitter, Linkedin, Google+, You Tube, Pinterest, Instagram, Tumblr, Flickr, Reddit, etc.
> 
> ...




Exactly!!

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 3, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> None of that is required to be a member of any site. The point I was trying to make is, if someone wants to find you they can because of sites like this. Is it likely, no but possible if that person has reason enough to do so. Everything I did had lawful purpose. The next guy looking might not be ethical.



I for one appreciated your profession and the lawful purpose in which you went about finding whomever you were looking for, and please believe me, no disrespect was intended.

The point I and others were trying to make is that the internet has opened up a whole new avenue for scammers, creeps, thieves, and undesirables, we understand that, and you are correct,  if these recalcitrants wish to find us they already can!  So putting a minute amount of information on our profile page is not going to make a bit of difference.

However, that little bit of information can be useful to another member if you are requesting  help with smoking a brisket!


If I offended you, I apologize.

John


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 3, 2018)

Everyone is correct that if you are just minding your own business, both the good guys and bad guys will leave you alone.

But, if you ever do anything to call attention to yourself, everything you posted -- even the most innocuous things -- may come back to haunt you. I know because four days ago I had reason to find out everything about someone who drove dead drunk through our neighborhood, crashed into a tree in front of my house; continued across the street up a steep embankment, taking out a "no parking" sign where he briefly ended up on a neighbor's driveway where he lost his front license plate; went back down the driveway back onto the main road, taking out the cable TV pedestal; picked up speed again and careened to the other side of the road, then back again where he plowed into six sturdy mailboxes which he scattered like kindling wood; and then finally got hung up on some rocks next to a mailbox further down the road.

Needless to say, everyone wanted to know about this person. Without revealing sources and techniques, I not only know who the person is (the cops did get him, but his name was not released to the public), but I also know a LOT about him. In addition to criminal charges, there will be lawsuits. His public posts will certainly be part of the investigation, and also may help determine if getting blotto drunk was habitual.

GhotstGuy6 said exactly these same things, but from the perspective of someone who has done it far more often than I have. My only point in posting again is that while most of us are never going to be the subject of any sort of investigation or stalking, you will find that innocuous (great word for this) behavior in Internet "public" places can have very unforeseen consequences.

Of course if I were really worried, I wouldn't be posting anywhere, including this site, so I generally agree with what I think is the collective sentiment in this thread, namely (to paraphrase), "quit whining, grow a pair, and stop making a mountain out of a molehill."

But like the Miranda warning: "anything you say can, and will, be used against you."


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 3, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Everyone is correct that if you are just minding your own business, both the good guys and bad guys will leave you alone.
> 
> But like the Miranda warning: "anything you say can, and will, be used against you."



I'll take my chances!

Thanks,

John


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 3, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> I for one appreciated your profession and the lawful purpose in which you went about finding whomever you were looking for, and please believe me, no disrespect was intended.
> 
> The point I and others were trying to make is that the internet has opened up a whole new avenue for scammers, creeps, thieves, and undesirables, we understand that, and you are correct,  if these recalcitrants wish to find us they already can!  So putting a minute amount of information on our profile page is not going to make a bit of difference.
> 
> ...



No offense taken at all. We're all friends here


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 5, 2018)

Apparently Big Brother Was watching!

The thread was taken off temporarily for a review to make sure we were behaving ourselves and the Moderators decided after their review that we could continue.

Thanks Moderators,

John


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Apparently Big Brother Was watching!
> 
> The thread was taken off temporarily for a review to make sure we were behaving ourselves and the Moderators decided after their review that we could continue.
> 
> ...



I've never been afraid of anybody finding me. My whole life has been very view-able by anyone of authority.
Shucks, I even forewarn them that I'm a Life Member in the NRA and CRPA.
Ready, polished, never unleashed. Yet.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 6, 2018)

As I said earlier if anyone wishes to find you in this day and age with as long as the internet has been in existence, they will.

But posting information on your Profile Page here on our sight for all intense and purposes probably won't find any of us on the FBI's most wanted list.  

It will just get us to know you a little better.  You know, Neighborly Stuff!

John


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 7, 2018)

Okay okay okay.... more details about me.  I’m a republican and have an addiction to purchasing outdoor cooking equipment.  There! Satisfied now? B :)


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 7, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Okay okay okay.... more details about me.  I’m a republican and have an addiction to purchasing outdoor cooking equipment.  There! Satisfied now? B :)



LOL!  How are you my friend!

John


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 7, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> LOL!  How are you my friend!
> 
> John


Doing awesome John. Thanks for asking. I read your thread and just couldn’t help myself. Hope all is well on your end. 
Got some baby backs on and watching the masters.  I hope your winter will eventually end. Y’all have had it tough up there.  B


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 7, 2018)

My name is unusual and as far as I know I am the only person in the USA and/or world  with this first and last name. Looking me up is easier than trying to pick out the right John Smith.

If you can spell my name you can find posts I sent out 20+ years ago, just with a simple search. I don't regret any of it being out there. (Well, except for that stuff about me and the mini mare dressed in a French maid costume, and the skydiving class, and the cooking oil spray. What's done is done and I can't take that back.) 

If you pay to get public records you can find some dirt on me but none of it is fresh. As others have said here, live a boring life and it isn't likely that it will be worth anyone's time to investigate you.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 9, 2018)

Blue,

Now you have sparked my interest!  What is that unusual name?

And I promise I will not look into the mini mare, skydiving class, or the cooking spray.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 9, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Doing awesome John. Thanks for asking. I read your thread and just couldn’t help myself. Hope all is well on your end.
> Got some baby backs on and watching the masters.  I hope your winter will eventually end. Y’all have had it tough up there.  B



Yep Brian,

I have had just about enough of this lousy winter.  It has gotten to a point with all the rain we have had coupled with our  snow melt that Pittsburgh is starting to look like what those poor folks have to deal with each year in California.  Multiple land and mud slides which are HIGHLY unusual for the Pittsburgh area.

Well anyway, we will dry out eventually.  Happy to see that your home boy hung in there and won the Masters. . . I was rooting for him!

Take care my friend,

 John


----------

